# Anyone applied to SAIC?



## miribanggu (Mar 6, 2011)

I applied to MFA in Film/Video and New Media in SAIC. I check my admission checklist everyday. It still wasn't updated saying my porfolios and recommandations are not submitted. I'm starting to worry if my documents were missing or something. Is there anyone like me? the first thing on Monday calling and asking them.


----------



## kwokts (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi miribanggu,

I also did SAIC. I didn't hear a word. I called them last tuesday and the lady immediately threw a quick respond "8-12 weeks after your submission."
by mail.
considering the dealine was Jan 5th, 
12 weeks make it to 3 months afterward. So i guess their deadline for notification is in the beginning of April.


----------



## miribanggu (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for information, kwokts!
I've just found my admission checklist was updated. =) so, we still have time for SAIC.
I'm so nervous.


----------

